# Who breed "Ludo"



## ThomasBoez (Aug 25, 2018)

A year ago the news wrote a lot about the giant Maine coon "ludo". What cattery is he from and who is his parrents?


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Katemaz is the breeder


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

you might find this useful
https://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/worlds-biggest-house-cat.418986/


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Breeding cats so much bigger than the original domestic cats bothers me. Giant breeds have done dogs no favours at all and I would have some cat breeds to go that way. It seems likely they are descended from Feline silvestris lybica, the Near Eastern Wildcat aka African wild cat, and adults of that species weigh about 3.2 to 4.5 kg - nowhere near the size of a really big MCO.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

OrientalSlave said:


> Breeding cats so much bigger than the original domestic cats bothers me. Giant breeds have done dogs no favours at all and I would have some cat breeds to go that way. It seems likely they are descended from Feline silvestris lybica, the Near Eastern Wildcat aka African wild cat, and adults of that species weigh about 3.2 to 4.5 kg - nowhere near the size of a really big MCO.


Absolutely agree. We are going to shorten their lifespans.


----------



## Northpup (Apr 22, 2018)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Absolutely agree. We are going to shorten their lifespans.


I don't tend to do cats but i do notice that there is a huge focus on their weight and size rather than their health in certain breeds/ breeders.
Not only just breeding longer and chunkier but also making a big point of how heavy the cats are. Makes me wonder how many record holders/ trying to make records and dodgy breeders cats are overfed in order to reach the maximum weight


----------



## Tyson1919 (Aug 18, 2018)

OrientalSlave said:


> Breeding cats so much bigger than the original domestic cats bothers me. *Giant breeds have done dogs no favours at all* and I would have some cat breeds to go that way. It seems likely they are descended from Feline silvestris lybica, the Near Eastern Wildcat aka African wild cat, and adults of that species weigh about 3.2 to 4.5 kg - nowhere near the size of a really big MCO.


What giant dog breeds?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Tyson1919 said:


> What giant dog breeds?


Examples include:
Great Danes - old at 7
St Bernard - old at 8
Bernese Mountain Dog - old at 8
Mastiff - old at 7
Dogue de Bordeaux - old at 7


----------



## havoc (Dec 8, 2008)

Northpup said:


> I don't tend to do cats but i do notice that there is a huge focus on their weight and size rather than their health in certain breeds/ breeders.
> Not only just breeding longer and chunkier but also making a big point of how heavy the cats are. Makes me wonder how many record holders/ trying to make records and dodgy breeders cats are overfed in order to reach the maximum weight


An overweight cat can be cured,the condition reversed. Breeding deliberately to create any sort of extreme is a different thing altogether


----------



## Northpup (Apr 22, 2018)

havoc said:


> An overweight cat can be cured,the condition reversed. Breeding deliberately to create any sort of extreme is a different thing altogether


Oh yes, but purposely over feeding your cat in order to reach a weight target is bad


----------



## ThomasBoez (Aug 25, 2018)

Rufus15 said:


> Katemaz is the breeder


Are they still around? Did a quick search on "katemaz" but got no websites hits?


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Northpup said:


> I don't tend to do cats but i do notice that there is a huge focus on their weight and size rather than their health in certain breeds/ breeders.
> Not only just breeding longer and chunkier but also making a big point of how heavy the cats are. Makes me wonder how many record holders/ trying to make records and dodgy breeders cats are overfed in order to reach the maximum weight


See also the 'World's Biggest Pitbull' guy.


----------



## Northpup (Apr 22, 2018)

picaresque said:


> See also the 'World's Biggest Pitbull' guy.


My god, that doesn't even seem like a pit bull, I don't think it is!! People will do anything for their 15 mins of fame. Irresponsible


----------



## picaresque (Jun 25, 2009)

Northpup said:


> My god, that doesn't even seem like a pit bull, I don't think it is!! People will do anything for their 15 mins of fame. Irresponsible


Whatever Hulk is exactly he's no pitbull. I am weirdly fascinated by the whole set-up though and watch the Dark Dynasty youtube channel :Bag


----------



## Northpup (Apr 22, 2018)

picaresque said:


> Whatever Hulk is exactly he's no pitbull. I am weirdly fascinated by the whole set-up though and watch the Dark Dynasty youtube channel :Bag


Hehe I can't blame you, it's interesting and slightly sad at the same time. I always find the comments so disheartening though, fluctuate between "omg pit bull it'll rip your kids faces off" 
Or "wow look at this want one this big who's his breeder" then you get a reply from some dodgy anonymous profile "I've got a litter now got to go soon pm me"


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

ThomasBoez said:


> Are they still around? Did a quick search on "katemaz" but got no websites hits?


Nope, no longer breeding.

----

Re weight, it frustrates me the way in which people weigh their Maine Coons. Weighing themselves with cat and then sans cat and putting the 'difference' down as the cat's weight is not correct.

In addition, male MCs average between 6-8kg, so all these 9 or 10kg cats is utter rubbish.

Anyway, Ludo is very obviously overweight. It is a big breed, but not that big. Weight is not important in good MC breeding, bone structure and type is paramount, after health of course.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Why is the difference not the cats weight, as long as the two weighings are one after the other?


----------



## ThomasBoez (Aug 25, 2018)

Ok the cat may be a little chobby now, but I guess the special thing about Ludo is the length. 
Apparently Katemaz is no longer breeding. Is there other serious breeders making big (long) maine coons?


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Rufus15 said:


> In addition, male MCs average between 6-8kg, so all these 9 or 10kg cats is utter rubbish.
> 
> Anyway, Ludo is very obviously overweight. It is a big breed, but not that big. Weight is not important in good MC breeding, bone structure and type is paramount, after health of course.


Depending on lines, 7-12kg is average for males here.

Last pics I saw of Ludo he did look overweight and owners were obsessed with the scale number rising each weigh in.

OP, why not visit some cat shows to meet breeders and see the type of cats they breed.


----------



## ThomasBoez (Aug 25, 2018)

spotty cats said:


> Depending on lines, 7-12kg is average for males here.
> 
> Last pics I saw of Ludo he did look overweight and owners were obsessed with the scale number rising each weigh in.
> 
> OP, why not visit some cat shows to meet breeders and see the type of cats they breed.


In the past I often went to catshows, and this was also how I found my first Maine Coon. Back then I was based in UK, but I have since moved on . I still see UK as the best place to find the right cat, though I cannot go to catshows all the time. Hence, any hint about a breeder breading big (long) and healthy Maine Coons, would be highly appreciated.

I'm not in a hurry and I can wait untill the right cat turns up.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

OrientalSlave said:


> Why is the difference not the cats weight, as long as the two weighings are one after the other?


That's the way I do my suitcase when I fly. How can it not be correct?


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

We don't breed for length, or indeed weight. We breed for healthy, type, and temperament. If you approach any breeder looking for a "big" Maine Coon, you'll get a no at best or no response at all.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Rufus15 said:


> We don't breed for length, or indeed weight. We breed for healthy, type, and temperament. If you approach any breeder looking for a "big" Maine Coon, you'll get a no at best or no response at all.


Who is the 'we'?


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

Doesn't the GCCF SOP ask for a large cat that is rectangular (ie long in the body) in shape?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

gskinner123 said:


> Doesn't the GCCF SOP ask for a large cat that is rectangular (i.e. long in the body) in shape?


Indeed it does, though anything not square is a rectangle  But many breeds should have back legs longer than front, and I'm guessing that's not the case for the MCO:

*General Type description *
The Maine Coon is a semi-longhaired cat of medium Foreign type and is distinguished by its large size, bone structure, *rectangular appearance* and flowing coat. The Maine Coon evolved as a working domesticated cat in a rural environment; this role is reflected in a muscular cat of rugged outdoor appearance with a characteristic weatherproof coat and the demeanour of an alert capable hunter.

https://www.gccfcats.org/Portals/0/MaineCoon.SOP.Template.pdf?ver=2018-06-28-094731-127


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

gskinner123 said:


> Doesn't the GCCF SOP ask for a large cat that is rectangular (ie long in the body) in shape?


Rectangular doesn't refer to the length of the body but rather the overall shape and form. The rump particularly should be rectangular in shape. MCs are not judged on their size, I've seen first hand judge deliberations in stewarding. Type always comes before size, or rather it should. The biggest cat doesn't always win on the day.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Rufus15 said:


> Rectangular doesn't refer to the length of the body but rather the overall shape and form. The rump particularly should be rectangular in shape. MCs are not judged on their size, I've seen first hand judge deliberations in stewarding. Type always comes before size, or rather it should. The biggest cat doesn't always win on the day.


In my experience a judge faced with a good type cat that is too small may well withhold the certificate. It's true, the biggest cat might well not win, but the winner will be of adequate size and substance. I've seen this happen, and whilst with another breed that judge would (correctly IMHO) withhold on any cat which was rather undersize for it's age & sex.


----------



## ThomasBoez (Aug 25, 2018)

Do anyone know what ludo's "real" name was. Are more important witch lines it comes from?


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

ThomasBoez said:


> Do anyone know what ludo's "real" name was. Are more important witch lines it comes from?


The breeder is no longer breeding, only they and the owner will know what lines he came from


----------

